
Battle of the Custom Shirts: Ratio/Indochino/Modern Tailor/Blank Label - devirkahan
http://thegeekscompanion.com/home/battle-of-the-custom-shirts-ratio-vs-indochino-vs-modern-tai.html
======
harvardsq
One of the things to look for in a made-to-measure shirt is the fabric
selection. Look for brand names like Thomas Mason, for example. NiAlma.com is
excellent and they occasionally have sales, too.

